# the end to my story



## mike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

my story has been on here for a few weeks, tittled my wife left me two months ago.i just want to update everyone on whats happened, and how i feel about. 

my wife had her emotional affair over the summer, and she left me two months ago. she was so cold. i tried and tried to talk to her but she was all ice. we have three small children who are my life. i went nc on her about 5 weeks ago. i gave her the same ice she gave me,i said not so much as a word about anything not about the kids. a couple weeks back she started being extra nice, made me some cheesecake which was always my favorite,( i threw it out immediately after she left) she bought me a candle which i sent back with kids when they went back with her, and she was dropping by the house all the time for b.s items, a bunch of times.i saw her mom in gym that week, and said my wife cried all week and had a major breakdown, and she went to the doctors, l didnt know what to think, part of me started thinking maybe she was having second thoughts, but i should have know better. before she started being nice i had felt great for 2 straight weeks, i knew it was over.but when she started being all nice it messed with me badly.for a week i thought about trying to talk to her one last time to see if this was what she really wanted. last week i broke nc and asked her if this was what she really wants, she asked me if it was what i wanted, and i told her that i never wanted it. she said it was what she wants. she finally admitted that she had an EA which before she wouldnt take any blame. we talked briefly and she gave some half @ss apology, but pretty emotionless. i said why did you have to do this to me, if u were so unhappy for so long why didnt u leave years ago when no one else was in the picture. i said we could have always been friends if it didnt involve anyone else, your not my friend and never where. she said nothing really, except sorry and only showed quietness when i said fine i will begin working on the divorce after the joint custody hearing (which is tommarow btw) there was a long pause after i said that, i waited for her to say something and she didnt, it was weird. i wished her luck in the future and said good luck with everything, she was still quiet, but i could still hear her breathing she said nuthing back and i hung up.it drove me nuts for weeks prior not knowing if she had doubts and was to proud to say anything,so even though i broke my nc, my mind is at peice and i can now except that this is over now and move on, i tried to hold on for so long but ive let go. i guess i tried so hard for my kids, i love them dearly.i had many bad nights through all of this, but since i asked her last week if it was what she really wanted i feel great.like i did before she started being nice. i can live knowing i tried my best, and i wont ever have to carry any guilt in the future, i would have never left my family for anyone.i can sleep at night. i dont know how she does. so ive come to this conclusion my friends. F her. i dont need her, its about me, i came in this world alone and ill go out alone. i lived 21 great years before i met this smacked
#ss. and the rest of my life will be great, i deserve better and i will get it.i got to see her true colors and they were yellow and gutless. im gonna find someone that would ride to hell and back with me on a harley, real loyalty, not some fair weather friend who is a liar and a cheater, thats easy to replace. think about that for a minute. theres lots of liars and cheaters out there, thats easy to replace. the loyal ones are the hard ones to find. theres a thousand liars, and cheaters out there so what have i lost. the one quality that was so special about my wife to me was she was a good girl, and would never cheat on me, that quality is gone forever and i havent looked at her in the same way since this has happened. there is only one go around in this world and im not gonna waste it being mopy about her. she thinks its so great out there than best of luck let her go and see. whether she ever regrets it or not down the road oh wll, she can be as nice as she wants now, i have nothing to say for life to her other than about kids,because im done being a doormat, she can beat it..i know one thing the sweetest and only revenge i can get is to be happy and successful in my life, and i will. this has lit a fire under me like never before. its my time to be an individual and just invest in myself, and not have to deal anyones b.s. im gonna live my life to the fullest,and do stuff i always wanted to do. and have a great life. one monkey dont stop the circus.anyone reading this who has been cheated on i hope this gives you strength,and inspiration. you are better then that, and you deserve better, and you will get it.you dont need them. live for you,and your children.my strength is i know if i can get through this then nothing in life can stop me. this is a true test of character,determination,and will, and i will not lose. im going to beat this. thank god i still have life to live without a liar and a snake beside me. .i would rather live the rest of my life alone then be with someone who doesnt appriciate or want me.im to good of a guy,i know i will meet and get better. its like an old man told me recently "a woman is like a bus if you miss one, another one will be along. lol. thank you everyone on comments and support on my previous posts. this forum helped me through dark times, and i appriciate all of the nice comments and support. things will get better for all of us. what doesnt kill you only makes you stronger. thanks for listening to my story everyone, its been a great therapy talking on this forum. best of luck to everyone,stay strong


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Goodl luck...


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

Wishing you all the best. 
This is the beginning of you're new, and guaranteed better, story.


----------

